# Hello, another newbie on the block!!



## isambard (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here, so thought I'd just drop by and say hello.

I've already posted something on the road tax issue but it seems everyone has already done their bit by adding their name to the petition so probably wont get to see what I posted. I just wanted to put my tuppence worth in, as I bought this car, model and year with the knowledge the tax wasn't going up... Please see what I posted below...

Hello all, newbie here!! I've just bought an '02 225 TT, with the mind that according to the 'direct.gov' website, the car tax is NOT going to be the £400 I initially thought...

*The new bands will be introduced on 1 April 2009, and will apply to all tax discs bought from that date onwards.

K*
201-225 - co2 (g/km)
£210 - current rate
£215 - 2009/2010 standard rate
£245 - 2010/2011 standard rate

* Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006. These cars will stay in band K.*

Its easier to see on the website rather than what I have pasted on here (above)... http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Ow ... /DG_172916

Or have I got it wrong??

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  Best to ask this question in the MK1 forum, there is lots and lots of information in there on this topic!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, i think your info is correct (Mines the same year as yours so i hope so)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , the big increase has been postponed


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

I was under the impression it has just be postponed ie stay in band K until they decide otherwise


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome mate 

I have no idea what that is all about - some strange pommy thing? Is it to distract you from the woes of your cricket team? :lol:

welcome to the forum


----------

